# Growth Rate question



## timtalk (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, Totally new grower here. I have 2 plants going both are seed starts being grown in 5gal buckets under a Ushio UHI-250 AQ 10k bulb (metal halide) using a icecap electronic ballast. I started the seeds in paper towels till they had poped open and then planted them approx 1/2" under a mirical grow potting soil mix that I got from my local hardware store. They were planted 1/5 and appeared above the soil 1/8. Since then they now have 1 set of Tiny leaves they came out with and 1 set of roundish looking leaves and 1 set of standard 3 tip leaves. The entire plant is only maybe 2" tall. Is this standard growth rate or is it growing slower than it should be? Also I forgot to mention I have a temp gage on the top of the buckets so that I can see how hot the light is making things and at the warmest part of the day it reaches 82 then at the coldest (at night) it's about 75. I am using RO water with PPM of 5 and I have no idea about the PH (i've never tested it). I plan on adding mirical grow to my water as time goes on but did not want to burn it early on. My lights are on 18/6 right now (should they be 24?). I also have floresent lights that I could add to the grow cabinet (standing on end on 3 of the 4 walls if anyone thinks that will increase growth rates). Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

please dont use miracle grow food do you have a hydro store nearby where you can buy good organic nutes? The ideal for growth is to have them close to the light without being burned. Always use your hand to test. If it isnt comfy on your skin the plant wont like it either. U need to ph your water. Get a digital ph tester off ebay or a hydro store..pet stores have em. Every plant grows differently. Savtivas will be taller and lankier. Indicas and kush r shorter and denser so growth depends on genetics lights food water temp etc... your temps seem good do you have a gentle air flow from a fan on them? I dont know if ro water is good for dirt I think it is more for hydro. others will know more good luck!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

btw they are gonna want a picture lol.......at that height with those leafs it sounds like you have a shorter denser indica growing.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> please dont use miracle grow food do you have a hydro store nearby where you can buy good organic nutes? The ideal for growth is to have them close to the light without being burned. Always use your hand to test. If it isnt comfy on your skin the plant wont like it either. U need to ph your water. Get a digital ph tester off ebay or a hydro store..pet stores have em. Every plant grows differently. Savtivas will be taller and lankier. Indicas and kush r shorter and denser so growth depends on genetics lights food water temp etc... your temps seem good do you have a gentle air flow from a fan on them? I dont know if ro water is good for dirt I think it is more for hydro. others will know more good luck!



Hey don't dis Miracle Grow , my last grow was all Miracle Grow :hubba: and BBB. One tip though i started out at 1/8 the strength and worked my way up. Its strong stuff for cannabis plants so if you cant find something  more suited then be very careful. Check the tips of the plants a day or 2 after feeding and see if you see any yellowing or loss of colour, If you do then its too much.

 Also RO water is not necessary for soil. If you have hard water then it may help a little but if your PPMs are under 200 i don't think it would have any effect not using it.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

p.s if you use miracle grow then you may want to have some epsom salt handy.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

I am trying to lead him down an organic path lol.....always a hippy


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I am trying to lead him down an organic path lol.....always a hippy



That is one thing i wish to do when i have a bigger place. For now its got to be the easy way.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 21, 2011)

The easiest way is to avoid the MG altogether, IMHO. With the MG dirt, you are feeding the plants with stuff you have no control over, whereas with the soils found in your hydro or grow shops, you control how much of what you put in. 

Having tried the MG on my first crop, I can tell you I wouldn't be going back! You don't need a bigger place to be on the right path, my friend....but we each do these things differently! Good luck to you both!

As for the growth in question, you can run lights 24/7 in veg, many of us do. Test the PH, correct if needed and always check. Using more MG on the plants...your choice again there, but I wouldn't use during the latter stages of budding (well, again, I wouldn't use it at all). You should read as much info in here on growing as possible, you'll find a ton of useful info in here!


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

Opps, Me and 2Dog were referring to nutes i think. not soil. Well at least i was. 
If its MG seed started its not to bad, .05 - .01 - .05. I always try to use soil with the lowest NPK value i can find so i can nute it my self. 

When it comes to MG nutes, That is what i was advising to be careful with.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2011)

Did the MG soil have nutrients?

How many watts and lumens is your light?

Do you have any ventilation?

Seedlings do not want or need any food until they are 3-4 weeks old.  I would advise against using MG fertilizer.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Did the MG soil have nutrients?
> 
> How many watts and lumens is your light?
> 
> ...



Nice to see you THG
The NPK of the soil he mentioned is .05 - .01 - .05.. When it comes to the MG nutes i wouldn't advise to use them but if its all you can get or afford its better than nothing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Jericho.

I didn't see anywhere that he mentioned what type of MG soil he was using.....some is quite heavily nuted, some lightly nuted, and some not really nuted at all.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 21, 2011)

i used MG soil on aeveral of my first grows and once you figure it out it's not to bad. if it's the moisture control mg soil becareful watering because it will hold water and realease nutes like crazy. i only watered mine when it was obvious that they needed it. i didn't feed anything at all for the first month and then i only used peters 10-10-10 at about 1/2 strength then for flowering i used 10-54-10 at about 1/2 strength. i don't know if this helps any but thought i'd share it


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks Jericho.
> 
> I didn't see anywhere that he mentioned what type of MG soil he was using.....some is quite heavily nuted, some lightly nuted, and some not really nuted at all.



:doh: Ok im going to turn away from this thread, hehe. I assumed (stupidly) When he mentioned the potting mix he was talking about the seed starter. That's it no more smoking when posting for me. 

If its the seed starter soil its not so bad. As for the others they can be rather Heavily nuted. 

I walk away with tail between my legs,


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 21, 2011)

Using RO water is a good idea whether it be soil, organic, or hydro. Not to say that some people are lucky enough to make near zero TDS from their local water. My TDS comes out around 530 in the summer, and around 270 this time of year. I wouldn't suggest that water for your dog much less a plant.

TDS is what you need to be concerned about, and the PH. This does not change based on the media you run.

:2 cents:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2011)

I been a gardener outside for 35 years, i won't use MG anything for ANY plant. And you know i like pot better then a petunia.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> :doh: Ok im going to turn away from this thread, hehe. I assumed (stupidly) When he mentioned the potting mix he was talking about the seed starter. That's it no more smoking when posting for me.
> 
> If its the seed starter soil its not so bad. As for the others they can be rather Heavily nuted.
> 
> I walk away with tail between my legs,



LOL--I kept reading it thinking I had missed it somehow.  However after the second time through I knew I wasn't THAT stoned.....


----------

